# laptop reviews website



## Coool (Jan 23, 2009)

is there any website which has all laptop reviews at one place just like gsmarena for mobiles....??

No cnet.com...


----------



## gforce23 (Jan 23, 2009)

Notebookreview.com


----------



## Coool (Jan 23, 2009)

^^ thanks dude..


----------



## Log_net2 (Jan 24, 2009)

this is the best out there

*www.laptopmag.com


----------



## mpanan (Jan 24, 2009)

www.[B]notebookcheck[/B].net for good alround reviews and benchmarks

Notebookreview.com 	for the excellent forums and buying advise


----------



## Coool (Jan 24, 2009)

thanks guys..


----------

